# Pigeon Grit



## Collard Dove (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi!
Where can I get pigeon grit?


Thanks!!!
Collard Dove


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I make it myself 
http://godsownloft.webs.com/pigeoncare.htm


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Depends where you are - if there's a feed store that caters for the pigeon trade near you.

Otherwise, you can get it from Boddy & Ridewood

One example: http://www.pigeons.co.uk/colombine/colombine-neo-grit.html


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

If you only have doves then you want dove grit I think. I believe it's smaller. Pigeon grit will work, I use it for my doves. If your in the states petsmart and petsco has it or a bird store.


----------



## Collard Dove (Jun 5, 2011)

Couldn't I make the pigeon grit smaller for my doves?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

You wouldn't need to. The only thing which would be large would be the oyster shell bits, but they break easy and the doves can take them down.


----------



## Collard Dove (Jun 5, 2011)

Right!! I am really interested you know!!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

My doves get Kaytee hi-cal grit and it works very well for them  Lots of calcium and minerals built in and I can find it at most places that sell parrot supplies.


----------

